# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  souris à donner

## Origan

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* inconnu
*Type:* Souris
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 11 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 33 - Gironde
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,

L'asv de la clinique qui soigne mes chats m'a appelé pour la souris d'un client. Son maitre est hospitalisé, donc son père donne la souris et la cage, accessoires, car il n'y a plus personne pour s'en occuper.

Actuellement c'est difficile pour moi d'accueillir dans de bonnes conditions une espèce supplémentaire. Moi, j'ai des rats, pas des souris.
La souris a 1 an environ.

Elle est en Gironde.
Merci d'en parler à vos proches amoureux des souris.

Je mettrai plus d'infos quand j'en aurais.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Tu as des nouvelles ?

----------

